# How to increase colour in Blue discus



## bhavik (13 Jun 2019)

Hi there i wanted to ask what is it in fish food that causes the colour to be enhanced in blue discus?
ive read that it is the spriunula in food but im not sure if this is correct?

Would it be safe to assume the higher the content the better they will colour up?

thanks


----------



## Edvet (13 Jun 2019)

Blue is a reflection thingy ( iridiscence) not actual blue color as far as i know. 
For instance this (https://www.chewy.com/wardley-blue-color-intensifier-betta/dp/125170) has no blue color ingredients, only red enhancing ones.


----------



## alto (13 Jun 2019)

Optimum aquarium conditions and bloodline


----------



## bhavik (13 Jun 2019)

So would me feeding them a high content of spirulina not help in improving colour?

i have a couple of options and not sure what to get.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HERONS-M...m=322483543253&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HERONS-P...hash=item33eafbe0b9:m:mh_kM3vNaB5_NGdgAQgrTdw
(HERONS Spirulina Granules)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HERONS-P...hash=item33d83eb014:m:m9e2NMV2-WwL1tkO_QUxIvA


----------



## bhavik (13 Jun 2019)

any help?


----------



## dw1305 (13 Jun 2019)

Hi all,





bhavik said:


> any help?


I've never kept Discus, but try the Red Astax crumb from <"TA Aquaculture">, (under dry good >foods >granular).

cheer Darrel


----------



## bhavik (13 Jun 2019)

Thanks for that i’ll have a look into that!

Does anyone know what ingredient that is actually in the food which improves the colour and what I should look out for in food when buying

Thanks


----------



## zozo (13 Jun 2019)

Everything that contains Carotenoids are good color enhancers in fish and other animals, even for us humans, eat al lot of it (Carots or Tomatos) and go sun bading you will see your tan change in color.

Spirulana is a Blue Green Alga sp. that next to Carotenoids also contains Fycocyanin protiens, that are also pigments that give it that blueish color. Some carot sp. that are purple likely also contain Fycocyanin to get that purple color. If this in particular will enhance blue colors in animals i do not know.

But since both are healthy food supplements and that anything containing Carotenoids probably also contains a dose Fycocyanin it can not hurt. 

What you feed should be healthy and beeing healthy is the best color enhancer there is.

Carotenoids are also in crustaceans such as Dapnia and Brine shrimps etc. That feed on algae.. Feed that a lot to your fish and they be very heathy fish.


----------



## bhavik (13 Jun 2019)

zozo said:


> Everything that contains Carotenoids are good color enhancers in fish and other animals, even for us humans, eat al lot of it (Carots or Tomatos) and go sun bading you will see your tan change in color.
> 
> Spirulana is a Blue Green Alga sp. that next to Carotenoids also contains Fycocyanin protiens, that are also pigments that give it that blueish color. Some carot sp. that are purple likely also contain Fycocyanin to get that purple color. If this in particular will enhance blue colors in animals i do not know.
> 
> ...



Thanks for explain that a bit more, ill be on the hunt to look foods which contain that.

Out of these which one would you suggest? it doesnt say if it has any carotenoids in them

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HERONS-M...m=322483543253&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HERONS-P...hash=item33eafbe0b9:m:mh_kM3vNaB5_NGdgAQgrTdw
(HERONS Spirulina Granules)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HERONS-P...hash=item33d83eb014:m:m9e2NMV2-WwL1tkO_QUxIvA


----------



## zozo (13 Jun 2019)

bhavik said:


> Thanks for explain that a bit more, ill be on the hunt to look foods which contain that.
> 
> Out of these which one would you suggest? it doesnt say if it has any carotenoids in them
> 
> ...



I don't know.. But a very good suggestion already is given.. ..



dw1305 said:


> I've never kept Discus, but try the Red Astax crumb from <"TA Aquaculture">, (under dry good >foods >granular).
> 
> cheer Darrel



It contains Astaxanthine, that is a Carotenoid..


----------

